# Im moving to Dubai to teach..Help!



## Mary91 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi,
I am from Ireland and have got a job to teach in Dubai with the International School of Choueifat. I am going on my own so would really appreciate some help or advice as to what I should bring with me and what teachers usually wear while working? 
Also an insight into what the accommodation provided is like (and how many people live together). 
All help would be great, very nervous!!!ray:

Mary


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Mary!

Regarding accomodation, I can't help out as it depends on your employer. Each one is different. It's best to contact them and ask.

As for what teachers wear, Dubai is in an Islamic country so generally keeping your knees and shoulders covered is a wise choice. I went to a different school in Dubai and my teachers generally wore either trousers or a skirt (from pencil-skirt cuts to longer styles) and a blouse. Some schools can be chilly indoors so bringing a few cardigans and a blazer might not be a bad idea. You could also wear a dress but make sure it leans to the professional side rather than the party side, if that makes any sense. Some of my teachers did that too.

As for shoes, some schools have a policy of no open-toes but some don't - I'd double check on that. But I've seen everything from high heels to plain flat black shoes so whatever you are comfortable with. I'd pack a pair or two of fancy ones though if you are the kind of person who wears those things to go out.

Due to the warm weather in Dubai I'd suggest loose flowing fabrics, do bring a bathing suit or two for sure, and bring some digital pictures from home you can print here and put into frames gotten from a store here. I think that always helps with living abroad.


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Mary, 

I wrote a bit of advise called '10 things you can being doing now for new expat teachers arriving in august' I.e Little things before you arrive, which covered some stuff about shipping boxes etc and other bits if this is any use.


----------



## Mary91 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Anybody from Sabis?*

Thank you both so much for your replies, they are a great help.  

If anybody knows anything about working with Sabis and the accomodation they provide and training would be brilliant. Wondering will I be sharing with someone and if I should be doing research for the training when I get there... heard I might have to sit an exam when i get there but the school hasn't mentioned this!


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

Mary91 said:


> Thank you both so much for your replies, they are a great help.
> 
> If anybody knows anything about working with Sabis and the accomodation they provide and training would be brilliant. Wondering will I be sharing with someone and if I should be doing research for the training when I get there... heard I might have to sit an exam when i get there but the school hasn't mentioned this!


Hey, did you move down and settle in with SABIS?

I'm currently applying, and also looking to get some info about everything haha, if you don't mind.

-For new teachers, is the contract standardised? in terms of pay, hours, etc
-How did you find the accommodation? was it decent?
-How is day to day things, and the atmosphere whilst working in the school?

I'm a new teacher and considering starting off with SABIS for the experience.

Hope you can help!
Thanks


----------

